# Hilfe bei App Programmierung für Android



## MlleCoco (5. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
ich programmiere  gerade eine App "Rate meine Zahl" für Android und wollte einen Navigation Drawer machen (Ein Menü, das von der Seite in den Bildschirm kommt) und schaffe es aber nicht. Habe schon eine neue Activity erstellt bei Android Studio und da hat Android Studio gleich automatisch 3 neue Layouts erstellt, die ich aber nicht verstehe und angezeigt wird auch nicht das, was ich eigentlich möchte. Kann mir jemand helfen???
LG


----------



## dzim (11. Mai 2015)

Hast du das Ganze mal mit der Beschreibung hier verglichen? Als ich es damals (auch noch ohne ein Sample als Basis zu haben) nur Anhand der Beschreibung implementiert habe, war es eigentlich Straight-Forward. Ich habe auch noch das Drawler-Layout gleich gegen ein Fragment ausgetauscht (da ich die lieber verwende  )...


----------

